# Συλλογή υπογραφών για άρση της βουλευτικής ασυλίας



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2010)

Αυτό το είδατε;
Εγώ, ως Ελληνας/Ελληνίδα πολίτης, γνωρίζοντας πως το πολίτευμα της χώρας μου είναι η Προεδρευομένη Κοινοβουλευτική Δημοκρατία και επειδή θεμέλιο του πολιτεύματος είναι η Λαϊκή Κυριαρχία και η ισότητα όλων των πολιτών έναντι των νόμων και του Συντάγματος, έχω την εύλογη και δίκαιη απαίτηση να αρθεί μέσω της συνταγματικής προβλεπόμενης διαδικασίας η βουλευτική ασυλία με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την ισόνομη εφαρμογή του νόμου και κατά Ελλήνων Βουλευτών που τυχόν αντισυνταγματικά και παράνομα πλουτίζουν σε βάρος της περιουσίας του Ελληνικού Κράτους και των Ελλήνων πολιτών.
[...]
​


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Σοβαρό κράτος θα έχουμε (και σοβαρότητα σαν χώρα γενικότερα) αν αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι. Αν μας πείσουν ότι αποδώ και πέρα είτε πρόκειται για ζώνη στο αυτοκίνητο, τσιγάρο στην ταβέρνα, φοροδιαφυγή, απιστία περί την υπηρεσία ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, θα έχουμε πειστική εφαρμογή του νόμου. Τώρα και να φτάσουν στα δικαστήρια οι υποθέσεις δεν ξέρουμε τι δεν θα έχει παραγραφεί μέχρι να δικαστούν. Η περαίωση να γίνει για τελευταία φορά και να είναι πραγματικά για τελευταία φορά. Να δοθούν άδειες στα αυθαίρετα και να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να χτιστεί αυθαίρετο ή να μην ξαναμπορέσει. Να πάψει δηλαδή η ανακύκλωση της ανομίας σε όλα τα επίπεδα και η μεταξύ κατεργαραίων κατανόηση. 

Δεν συμφωνώ με το αίτημα:
Να ελεγχθούν δικαστικά όλοι οι διατελέσαντες από το έτος 1981 μέχρι και σήμερα βουλευτές, για όλα τα ποινικά αδικήματα που έχουν τελέσει κατά της περιουσίας του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου, ακόμα δε και για εκείνα που έχουν παραγραφεί, προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας και της ιστορίας μας.

Η χώρα δεν μπορεί να γίνει ένα τεράστιο δικαστήριο όπου θα φτάσουμε σαν κοινωνία να ψάχνουμε ποιος έφαγε τα περισσότερα. Αλλά να γίνει σαφές ότι αυτά θα είναι και τα τελευταία συχωροχάρτια. Ότι το πολιτικό σύστημα πρέπει να πείσει για τη σοβαρότητά του αν δεν θέλουν να λοξοκοιτάζουν όλο και περισσότεροι προς τις δεξιές και αριστερές λύσεις που ονειρεύονται κάποιοι.


----------



## zoi (Dec 22, 2010)

''συγχωροχάρτια''; να πούμε δηλαδή πως ''εντάξει, δε πειράζει, έφαγες... μη το πούμε πουθενά, αλλά να προσέχεις να μη ξαναφάς''... έ οχι. βαρέθηκα.


----------

